# Need Tips for Injecting a Butt



## bbq addict (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm used to rubbing my butt before I smoke it, but was curious about the injection method.  

Does anyone have any suggestions on an injecting solution, experiences or antic dotes about their own outcomes they could share??  

And how do you do it?  I've seen the food network thing with Chris Lilly doing it, but I'm afraid if I tried that I'd end up in the ER!


----------



## white cloud (Jun 11, 2008)

Just insert the needle with your fluid of choice every inch or so and inject deeply and continue to pump as you withdraw the needle. Brining is another excellent option along with pumping.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jun 11, 2008)

Last time I did pulled pork (memorial day this year) I didn't inject it and it still came out nice and juicy.  

For injecting just pick up a meat injector from the supermarket, Bed Bath & Beyond, whatever, fill it with clean brine (same brine recipe you used to brine your butt, however something that you have reserved before you put the meat in it), and inject away.  

One word of caution, just make sure that whatever brine you are injecting with doesn't have large pieces in it such as pepper corn, pepper flakes, etc.  They will clog the injector holes.  Learned that the hard way!


----------



## bbq addict (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't even brine mine.  I just slather it up with mustard, hit it with some rub and wrap it until it's ready to smoke the next day.  What do you use for a brine?


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 11, 2008)

Injecting and brining are overated!!
Used more for competitions.....if you cook a butt low n slow, foil at 170* and cook till tender, you'll have more juice than you know what to do with!! 

If you insist, look up Chris Lillys Pork injection, really is good stuff!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 11, 2008)

Personally I don't inject butts but look for some cajun injector stuff in the grocery store or walmart it comes with the injector, I inject all my briskets and most of the beef and poultry i smoke. There are many types of cajun injector spices but this way you get the injector after its gone get more or just use the injector for other stuff


----------



## tn_bbq (Jun 11, 2008)

I like to inject my butts with fruit juice and seasonings (can't give you all my secrets, but it's not complicated).

With a butt, I inject with tons of juice.  That hunk of meat will take just about anything you throw at it.  

You might want to try the 1 hole, multiple injections, but I hardly bother. The 1 hole method simply means you pierce the butt and inject and then pull the needle halfway back and change the angle (using the same hole).


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jun 12, 2008)

One of the brines I have used in the past is a very simple one:

8 ounces or 3/4 cup molasses 
12 ounces pickling salt  or Kosher
2 quarts bottled water 

I save a 1/4 cup or so to inject.  Soak the piggy in the brine for roughly 12 hours.  Remove it from the brine and rinse.  Take the clean brine and inject the meat with it.  Let sit while the grill temp regulates then rub and put on the smoker.

Hope this helps.


----------



## boardjockey (Jun 12, 2008)

I've done butts with and without injections. I find there is a noticable difference. Fortunately, I am friends with Mark Lambert of Sweet Swine O' Mine who won the shoulder division at the Memphis in May World Championship Contest for the second time this year. Here is his injection: 1 quart water, 1/4 cup salt, 2/3 cup sugar, 2 tbsp. Worchestershire, 2 tbsp. soy sauce. Enjoy.


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok, now how about his rub and sauce.  LOL


----------



## boardjockey (Jun 12, 2008)

That's the 2 things he won't give up. The guy taught me everything I know, but not everything he knows.


----------



## daddio (Jun 12, 2008)

i don't inject mine i have with turkey but not on my butts,and being moist has never been a problem,competition cooks do alot of injecting,i started to when we competed but a team member said hey if it aint broke don't fix it,so i didn't we placed 2nd.could injecting taken us to first on that one,we'll never know but i just don't do it on butts,plus chris has got his technique down from years of doing it,you don't have to go that fast!!!  lol


----------



## ron50 (Jun 12, 2008)

I never inject or brine butts and I've never had a dry one yet. With all that internal fat rendering I don't feel the need. Turkey is another matter. Due to low internal fat I always brine or inject; usually with fruit juices.


----------



## white cloud (Jun 14, 2008)

Sure they are all right, and you do end up with plenty of the natural meat juces with out brining. I don't normally brine butts or inject, but I have for sliceing just to get a different taste from the norm. By brining you can get a variety of flavors inside the meat. and it does turn out alittle hammy but heck what wrong with ham with a combo of spices added. Pulled pork is great but I don't want to eat it every week. And of course they are all right about the brining of poultry, I very rarely smoke or roast poultry without brining. Its fun to experiment with different methods/technics and spices and create something great.


----------

